# Sir Jacob the Bun



## Violet23 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I'm not quite sure how this blogging thing goes (never had a blog before), but it being about Jacob I'm sure it'll go fine . 

The Bun: 













Jacob
Mini Rex
Black
About 5 lbs
About 6-7 months old (I think, I honestly don't know)
Goofball
Curious
Loves raisins
Weirds out my cats :biggrin2:
Chews on anything (we have bunny-proofed the house, so nothing he shouldnt be)
Loves getting his pets
Thinks he's the king of the world, lol


----------



## CruiserMaiden (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello Sir Jacob (and Sir Jacob's slave!)

Of course he is the king of the world! He's too handsome not to be!

I hope my Harvex "weirds out" my cats too!

What kind of harness is that he's wearing? Does he wear it all the time?


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 18, 2009)

its this Living World harness i got at Pet Pros in Spruce Grove. I tried it on him a few times, he didnt think much of it, so it sits in a corner now. I need some newer pictures, this one is a bit older.
Its so adorable when he's out with my cats, they follow him around, just as enthralled with his antics as I am! Then he binkies right in front of them, and they go running, lol.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 18, 2009)

Jacob is cute!

I was worried about him getting caught on something with the harness on, but I'm glad to hear he doesn't actually keep it on inside his cage.

Blogs are fun, when you do a better job than I do on mine.


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well he made a new noise I've never heard before, some sort of weird grumbling chatter. He was sitting in his favorite spot all sprawled out, so Im hoping it was a happy sound. It scared the crap out of me though, lol. After that he came up to me for some nose rubs, so everything was good  Then he proceeded to run circles around my lazy cats, it was amusing


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 19, 2009)

There's something about mini Rex's that make them look as if they are smiling (like Jacob does in the first pic )

Sounds as if Jacob is one happy bun - I love the contented little noises they make 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 19, 2009)

He does look like a happy bunny with all his toys.


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2009)

Aaaaww Jacob is so cute!!
I love his little faaace!

More pictures ?


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 21, 2009)

Getting a lick from PJ, so cute!





Seeing what Belle is up to, "Watchya doing?"


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 21, 2009)

Jacob is so beautiful 

I love how he and your cats get along so well together - awww to PJ kisses 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 22, 2009)

He looks like he is definitely in charge of the house!


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, I can't wait until next monday, my first day at NAIT! I'm taking the Animal Health Technician course, I'm so excited and nervous at the same time! XD 

I just hope I do well, gunna need to study lots, bye bye social life, lol.

Im gunna be moving back in with my mum for my duration of school, so it's gunna be a houseful, I'll be taking my 3 cats and Jacob with me.

3 dogs, 9 cats, and Jacob.... and he'll want everyone to play with him, lol. At least the basement is carpeted, so he can really run there.

It'll be an interesting school year


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, been at NAIT for 1 week already, and it's awesome. The workload is insane, the courses are anything but easy, and my teachers are awesome, . My classmates are pretty cool too. We figured out our student council already, and I am the secretary, yay . Im proud of myself .

Jacob and my kitties are getting used to life at my mums, slowly but surely. Jacob loves this krinkly tunnel that's supposed to be for the cats, but he plays hide-and-seek in it with the cats, lol. Ive been taking him out onto the lawn with the top half of his cage, so he can get some fresh air and some grass, and he loves it! Gives him a chance to use his nails a bit to dig on the grass, so cute! I'll try to get some pictures up soon, as soon as I have some time where I'm not studying.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Sammi, your Jacob is a real sweetheart. He has suck big ears.

I look forward to more pictures of him.

Congratulations on starting your course.

Susan


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ah! Feeling like I need to sleep for a week... sooo much homework to do though, it's crazy. Jacob seems to understand that I can't spend as many hours hanging out with him anymore, so now he spends a lot of his time out running around with the cats while I'm studying. Sometimes he comes over to nibble on my homework, lol, or jump on my back and feel important. I'll try to post some pictures tonight.

Now he's getting an attitude! Apparently when my mum tried to give him some hay last night he charged at her and growled! He's never done this before, and she has fed him before. Any ideas what might have brought this on?


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 13, 2009)

Sir Jacob is so cute! Mini rexes are so cuddly lookin'. Looks like he is doing an excellent job taking over the household


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 13, 2009)

Violet23 wrote:


> Ah! Feeling like I need to sleep for a week... sooo much homework to do though, it's crazy. Jacob seems to understand that I can't spend as many hours hanging out with him anymore, so now he spends a lot of his time out running around with the cats while I'm studying. Sometimes he comes over to nibble on my homework, lol, or jump on my back and feel important. I'll try to post some pictures tonight.
> 
> Now he's getting an attitude! Apparently when my mum tried to give him some hay last night he charged at her and growled! He's never done this before, and she has fed him before. Any ideas what might have brought this on?



Has he been neutered? May have reached sexual maturity and is getting...grrr, manly


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 13, 2009)

Lol,no he's not neutered yet, but that will change this tuesday. Im worried! I hope he does ok.... my first bunny had complications after getting spayed and ended up passing over the Rainbow Bridge, it was really sad . I just don't want him to get too stressed. Anything I can do to make the surgery easier for him beforehand? Oh, and some more recent photos :bunnydance:


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 13, 2009)

(Warning - pic heavy!)




Got a raisin?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 14, 2009)

The last three pictures look like good quality slave training!


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 14, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> The last three pictures look like good quality slave training!


Agreed! Looks like it is going well!


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Lol, yep, he's given me the best training possible, Im an excellent bunny slave in his mind  I dont know what he's going to think of me tomorrow though (manhood going byebye, i know he's going to sulk, lol)


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 15, 2009)

He'll be ok! Keep a close eye on his food & water intake and his output post-neuter. Make sure he is at least intaking a little as he may not feel like eating much. Get pain meds for him, administer as instructed  He will be back to normal in no time. Make sure you keep Sir Jacob's quarters in fine order while he is "busy"! 

Good luck! :bunnydance:


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 15, 2009)

..... Turns out Jacob didnt get castrated today... he got spayed. He's a girl! Im still getting used to thinking of him as a girl... now I need a feminine name, lol. And for a mod to change the title of my blog.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL! Gender fairy strikes again. Well, she's a beautiful GIRL then.  Excited to know what her new name will be.


----------



## myheart (Sep 16, 2009)

Funny .... the same thing happened to me when I was about to adopt my Baby Zappa. I ended up getting a call from the shelter stating that Zappa was a she, not a he. It almost sounded like they were asking if I still wanted him...er... her. I said that being a girl would be even better because I thought odds would be greater for her to bond with my duo. So, yes, I have a beautiful trio of Dutchies.... 

Anyhow, I do like Jacob. He looks like he is full of youngster activities and fun. I bet the binkies are non-stop. Keep us posted on his...um... her new name. Can't wait to see more pics of your new little girl. 

Oh, btw, good luck with all of your course work. I hope this career is everything you thought it would be!!

myheart


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well the new name has turned out to be Jezzabelle, and it suits her personality, little troublemaker, lol. She has healed quite nicely from her surgery, not letting it stop her from checking out the house and making sure it didnt change in the short time she was gone. Now I just hope her fur grows back soon, she looks funny from the side where her belly is bald, lol. 

As for school, I have 3 major exams on monday so I cant be on the computer very much. Wish me luck


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 27, 2009)

Yay Jezzabelle! Glad that she's recovering well. 
Good luck on your exams.


----------



## myheart (Sep 27, 2009)

:goodluckWow... Three exams in one day?!!! I'm surprised one of the instructors wouldn't space things out for you a bit. Yes, best of luck for you with this weekend's studies and the upcoming exams!!!

myheart


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well it has certainly been a while since I last updated Jezzabelle's blog. I know I need some more recent pictures of her in her new home, she's doing so well! Im managing to make sure I spend some more time with her, being in school full-time is making that a bit difficult. But I can tell she appreciates being let out for a bit in the morning as well now . And how she loves her carrot treats! Got them for Christmas for her, as well as a new chew couch thing. She also gunna have some more friends soon, my mum is getting 2 young guinea pigs! So excited . They're not gunna be housed together, but I hope they might bond with each other or something to that effect. I want to get another bunny for her, but this will do for now .


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

Glad to here all is going well...it has been a long time SOO glad u updated busy lady!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Can't wait for pictures, hope school is going well.


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 20, 2010)

Alright, finally managed to get some pictures that werent just a blur of her. 





I think I has a hair on my face










Bunny bum!





Sittin' pretty





Nom nom nom nom nom...





Getting the sniff-down





Stalking the stalking cat


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 20, 2010)

Aww what great pics!!!


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 21, 2010)

Im getting her a much bigger house, should be arriving in a week or so, 2 levels! She's gunna binky about it so much And with more room Im thinking I might get her another bunny to bond with, since I cant be there all the time. Or at least I want to, Ive already got her and my 3-4 cats (still deciding whether Im gunna be able to give my foster kitty to a new home, *tear*) but time will tell. Ill take tons of pictures of her in the new house, its huge compared to the one she has now!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Grrr, Im getting frustrated! Jezzy's new house is on backorder, and when it got ordered about 2 weeks ago we were told it would arrive in about 2 weeks... I dont have that much patience!!! Its been almost 2 weeks, so Im hoping it comes in before or on friday. Gunna take a couple pictures of her current house and her new house to compare, cant wait!

And I keep messaging the RO Staff to change the name of my blog to reflect the change in gender of Jezzy, but Ive gotten no reply. Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Violet23 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, last thursday Jezzabelles new hutch came in finally. I managed to put it together on friday, and saturday morning she went in. She had that hutch for 3 hours. I will post pictures of what she did to it later. The hutch now belongs to my mums guinea pigs. Jezzabelle, you are bad, lol.


----------



## Violet23 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well here's what it looks like




And what she did to it...




Her hanging out on my bed before she lost her privaleges (bad bun, peeing on my bed is a no-no)












I hides under the couch!




Being super-cute


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 1, 2010)

Love the hutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wonderful pic's.


----------

